# P1101



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Let us know more about you and your Cruze here: CruzeTalk New Member Introductions

What did the dealership figure out?


----------



## zombietx (Jul 13, 2021)

They wanted $130 to diagnose it and for me to leave it there a week. So yeah I didn't leave it there. I've done few more tests to rule out bad piston. They're all holding compression. I'm thinking it has to do with pcv system not functioning right . Now I'm waiting on making my own tool to pull the injectors because gm's fancy tool is way too expensive to buy just to work on this car. I'll keep you guys posted. Oh and if anyone can lead me in the direction of finding en-51146 tool for cheap I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## lazlino (Oct 27, 2021)

zombietx said:


> They wanted $130 to diagnose it and for me to leave it there a week. So yeah I didn't leave it there. I've done few more tests to rule out bad piston. They're all holding compression. I'm thinking it has to do with pcv system not functioning right . Now I'm waiting on making my own tool to pull the injectors because gm's fancy tool is way too expensive to buy just to work on this car. I'll keep you guys posted. Oh and if anyone can lead me in the direction of finding en-51146 tool for cheap I'd greatly appreciate it


Did you ever find the fix to this problem? I am currently having the check engine light issue with p1101 code. I changed MAF sensor and a local mechanic is telling me I need to change my Inter cooler pipes since they seem to be leaking oil. And the pcv valves as well. Did you find the fix?


----------

